# Books about the Sisters of Battle



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi,
Ive just bought myself Faith & Fire for christmas and Ive read about 1/3 of it so far. I had been looking for the book in all book stores I know and when I went to Stockholm for some christmas shopping I finally found the last ex in a bookstore.

Im wondering, are there any more books about WH or SoB in general?
I know there are allot of books about Grey Knights and the Inquisition (wars) but Im more interested in the SoB.
Faith & Fire is all about a small group of sisters and I really like it so far.
So, anymore SoB books out there?


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

There arnt many, I though F&F sucked as well but I hope you enjoy it. Trythe GK trill


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, if Faith & Fire is the only pure SoB book then I guess one should be happy there is one at all.

What are the names of the 3 books in the GK trilogy?
Is Grey Knight Omnibus the first book or is that something different? or have they combined the 3 books into the Omnibus?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The various omnibus books from black library are a collection of two to four black library books, usually of the same series going in order.

In the case of the grey knight omnibus, it is all three of the greey knight trilogy rolled into one larger book. Though should you decide to look for each individual novel they are: grey knights, dark adeptus, and hammer of daemons.


Keep in mind that not every omnibus follows the a series. There are some, like the imperial guard omnibus, which are a collection of several novels with the same overall theme. (In this particular case, all of the novels of the omnibus are guard novels, which would be the theme.)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

There is the new Dark Heresy series by Sandy Mitchell, its about the Witch Hunters. Ive ordered both of the released books, Scourge the Heretic and Innocence Proves Nothing, so ill have them soon.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

But neither of them include Sisters of Battle nor much beyond a small Inquisition Cell (minus the Inquisitor for the majority of both books).


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

In Cain books; Duty Calls and Cain's Last Stand , SoB do show up.


----------

